# Massanutten Water Park Discounts



## natasha5687 (Jan 2, 2013)

We will be staying at Regal Vista from 1/9-1/13 and were interested in checking out the water park...until I saw the pricing I have heard about the activity card discounts but we wont be participating in enough activities to make spending $400 for the cards worthwhile.  Does anyone know where I can get discount coupons for the water park without taking the tour or buying the activity card?


----------



## Luvstotravel (Jan 3, 2013)

I don't know what you'll get in exchange for taking the tour, but that's what I'd do.  We did that a few years ago.  Spent an hour or so, ultimately told them we'd bought 2 timeshares for $1 each, and we weren't buying anything. They gave up very quickly.  It was worth it for us.


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 3, 2013)

The problem with the waterpark is that it is owned by the developer and not the HOA.  The paying users supplement an awful lot of free tickets given to those who tour and to community members who are given free tickets throughout the year like the kids who sign up for the libraries summer reading program.  At any given time at least half the people at the water park didn't pay for their tickets.

Since you are there for a week I would sign up for the tour for the 4 water park tickets.   If you don't have 4 people who want to go to the water park you can get $125 or $150 on a prepaid Visa if you wait until latter in the week and keep saying no.  Don't take the $100 in Massanutten money. You get a breakfast buffet with the tour at the waterpark- its ok.  For me the longest part was driving to different units.  Tell them you are staying at Regal Vistas and don't need to see them, that you've been to Woodstone and weren't impressed and that you just want to see a Summit unit (if you are parked at the top of the mountain).  If you are parked at Woodstone then reverse it and say you don't want to see see Summit and only want to see Woodstone.  They do tours from both locations.  The part on the sales floor shouldn't be long if you tell them you can't see any value from purchasing from the developer when resales go for $1-$500.

Then if anyone wants to go to the waterpark a second time I would recommend the after 5pm Friday or Saturday ticket.  It is $10 off and the place is quieter at nighttime and 5 hrs is plenty of time.


----------



## natasha5687 (Jan 3, 2013)

Luvstotravel said:


> I don't know what you'll get in exchange for taking the tour, but that's what I'd do.  We did that a few years ago.  Spent an hour or so, ultimately told them we'd bought 2 timeshares for $1 each, and we weren't buying anything. They gave up very quickly.  It was worth it for us.



Thanks for the advice.  I thought about taking the tour but I'm not sure it will be offered as our reservation actually starts on 1/6 and we are not arriving to 1/9.  I took a tour in Orlando and they gave up within about 20 minutes when I started to ask questions about resale in a "louder" indoor tone.  I have heard horror stories of the hard sell at Massanutten on other blogs so I wasnt too sure.  Part of me would rather pay full price than to deal with a hard sell.


----------



## neatnik (Jan 4, 2013)

Don't have info on water park discounts but we have stayed in Regal vista unit and it was lovely - well equipped including private deck with gas grill!


----------



## swazzie (Mar 16, 2013)

The direct link to the official Massanutten WaterPark Coupons page is http://www.massresort.com/v.php?pg=217.  Hope this helps someone visiting there in the future.


----------



## Redterpos3 (Mar 29, 2013)

The coupon in the direct link is now outdated, is there a new one for this time of year?  We are heading there on Sunday.


----------



## tschwa2 (Mar 29, 2013)

They generally don't offer discounts during holiday periods or during the summer.  I get emails when there are new promotions and haven't received any new ones yet.


----------

